
Scientists Question Validity of Major Hydroxychloroquine Study - drocer88
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/29/health/coronavirus-hydroxychloroquine.html
======
nwienert
@dang any reason this disappeared from the home page?

Other hydroxycholoquine articles weren’t buried, it’d be a shame for the
correction to be.

~~~
drocer88
A lot of people got hung up on the politics.

------
DataWorker
There may be safer zinc ionophors and we have to reserve some of the
chloroquine supply for the important people. Thankfully many doctors are
smarter than our news media workers.

